# KNSD (NBC San Diego) News finally going HD



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

This weekend, KNSD NBC 7/39 in San Diego updated their news set. The refresh essentially repainted the existing furniture and floors from a wood/black tones to a light grey with black highlights. KNSD also reports the newscast will finally go HD: "It's coming ... in the next couple of months". Of note, this is the last NBC O&O to go HD for its newscast, though KNSD's set remodel has to be the lowest-budgeted remodel yet.

Photos of the remodel:
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=262502&id=67801524608


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Is KNSD a Hearst station by chance?


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

n3ntj said:


> Is KNSD a Hearst station by chance?


No, as mentioned above, KNSD is an NBC O&O station.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

On 31 January 2011, KNSD finally went HD with their newscasts. The graphics package is a brand new design from NBC ArtWorks, and the score is by 360 Music, a departure of the Frank Gari compositions used by other NBC O&Os.

Of note, KNSD has dropped their 23 year-old title of "NBC 7/39" an has opted to use the simpler "NBC San Diego" title.

http://www.newscaststudio.com/blog/2011/02/03/nbc-san-diego-goes-with-360-music/

http://www.newscaststudio.com/blog/...station-rolls-out-hd-look-with-new-nbc-brand/


----------

